# 2 sections or 3?



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello everyone!

I am planning on building a loft in 2 weeks. Here is my dilemma:

I raise high fliers/tipplers, and racing pigeons. The problem I will be having is with my racers. These are the lofts I have right now:

1. 8 long X 4 wide X 5 high ( 2 sections) = Loft for my high flier/tippler breeders
2. 3 X 3 X 3, raised 2 feet off the ground = kit box style loft that I fly my high flier/tippler youngsters/flyers out of.
_________________________________________________________________

3. 7 X 7 X 6 high = Loft for my racing pigeon breeders
_________________________________________________________________

I plan on building my new loft 12 foot long, 8 foot wide, and 6 foot high. Here is what this loft needs to house:

1. Racing pigeon young birds
2. Racing pigeon old birds
3. White racing pigeon breeders 

My question is, should I build 2 sections? Each section would be 6 foot long, 8 foot wide, and 6 foot high.

1 Section for young birds
1 section for racing pigeon old birds/ white racing pigeon breeders
I don't plan to breed the non-white racing pigeon old birds, I will be replacing their eggs with dummy eggs and fly them widowhood. So would it be fine if my pure white racing pigeon breeders were with my non-white old birds? I will be breeding from the pure white breeders however and will be housing their young with the youngsters of the non-white racing pigeon youngsters.

Or should I build 3 sections?

1 for young birds
1 for non-white old birds (flying on widowhood)
1 for pure white racing pigeon breeders

I just want to give them enough room so I was thinking 2 sections would be better? Only problem is that I do not want my non-white racing pigeon old birds breeding with my pure white racing pigeon breeders.

Thoughts/opinions? 

*Sorry for making it sound complicated, just the easiest way I could explain it*

Thank you so much!


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

make it two and make an area that is for food and a table and a holding pen .. and a sink ...


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I see your dilemma. Maybe you could add a section into your Homer breeding loft for young birds so the 12 x 8 could be 2 sections?
Edi: I see you mean a yb section to be flying out of not a transitional section. With that being the case sell the Homers and upgrade your Tipplers!


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I would say two sections. Put nest fronts up up for the whites and feed them in there boxes. Then again homers are crazy so not sure how well that would work.


----------

